# My Workshop tour... picture intensive



## GRadem (May 10, 2012)

I just did some new photographs of the interior and exterior of my shop.
The building has been a 15 year project that is close to being complete and we've built it all ourselves.

All the material to build the exterior was salvaged except for the cedar shakes.
I posted recently in "Things we make" forum with pictures of the rock work I've done.  I thought some might enjoy a tour of the interior. I started collecting the machinery from the first day I started the building.  I will do it in a couple of posts as I get the time.


----------



## CatSmasher (May 10, 2012)

WOW!
Looks like a little slice of heaven to me, brother!


----------



## GRadem (May 10, 2012)

More interior photos.  48" timesaver double drum sander.  My Powermatic wood lathe under a cabinet I transformed from a cabinet my dad made me 15 years ago.  A peerless power hacksaw for the metal shop.. it weighs 1900 lbs.
and the final is a photograph of the back door to the garage. It is paneled White oak, the stiles are 2 1/2 inches thick.  My dad has a woodmizer bandsaw so we cut our own lumber.  The framing around the door is poured concrete. A form was built to the design and we hand mixed and poured the individual forms.. it was a real task to lift them in place with block and tackle.


----------



## OOPS (May 10, 2012)

As I looked at these pictures, I was saying to myself, "I wonder what he makes with all that equipment?"  And then I realized....."Anything he wants!"  

You have a beautiful building there.  Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## boxerman (May 10, 2012)

Nice shop. I like outside of the shop looks old limestone is that what it is? Where in Minnesota are you? The door is really nice.


----------



## el_d (May 10, 2012)

Very Awesome shop, man cave, dog house......

I'd move in.


----------



## GRadem (May 10, 2012)

More of the workshop tour.. A Monarch 10EE precision metal lathe, and two views of the atlas metal lathe.  I just got the Monarch in January and I don't use the Atlas any more but it is nice to look at and it is like new.  I am a portait photographer by profession and I need a spray booth.  I have a 7'x10' Binks metal walk in and it is located in the metal shop.  There is still room for my wifes car in the garage and once in a while she requests I move stuff for her to get the car in at night.


----------



## GRadem (May 10, 2012)

Boxerman, I am a couple of miles outside a small town. 45 minutes south of Mpls.


----------



## GRadem (May 10, 2012)

To OOPS,  The equipment has paid for themselves so many times over I never regreted buying a single one.  Here is a kitchen and living room I built for my wife a few years ago... it was a four year project. Man, my projects all take a long time!


----------



## Padre (May 10, 2012)

You do some absolutely stunning work.  That kitchen and living room, and the building..............just wow.


----------



## tbird (May 10, 2012)

GRadem said:


> . Man, my projects all take a long time!


 

And the results are well worth the time invested.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 10, 2012)

Something seems to be a little off here. I like your place better:redface:
Great work!


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 10, 2012)

An absolutely stunning building - inside and out!  Thanks for posting these.  I had fun looking.  That last photo in the first post looks like a postcard!


----------



## GRadem (May 10, 2012)

The winter view


----------



## jwoodwright (May 11, 2012)

Very Nice!  Congratulations on a beautiful Shop.  Love alkl the great equipment.


----------



## Jim15 (May 11, 2012)

Thank you for posting the picture. I'm in awe of your talent.


----------



## robutacion (May 11, 2012)

GRadem said:


> To OOPS,  The equipment has paid for themselves so many times over I never regreted buying a single one.  Here is a kitchen and living room I built for my wife a few years ago... it was a four year project. *Man, my projects all take a long time!*



Well, it may be so but, the results are just specular, great workmanship, Sir...!

On the other hand, I don't think that I would like a project to last that long, I tend to work my "bazooka" off, until I see it done and I don't rest until I do, this my friend has really great disadvantages, you over work yourself, the body gets a bitten and in the end, because you have finished the project so quickly, you are going to get another project on your shoulders, like it or not, as wife's seem to like seen us busy, huh...???

I wish that I had the temperament and patience to take most projects without rushing to have then finished.  The enjoyment of being able to seat back, look at it and move away is something that I believe is a good thing and a much healthier way of living but, we are all different and that is that however, I can appreciate those that have the ability and take the time to embrace projects like yours so, my congtrats...!

Cheers
George


----------



## rherrell (May 11, 2012)

GREAT shop, I LOVE the big metal saw.:biggrin:


----------



## fitzman163 (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful work! You give a new meaning to the word man cave or should I say man castle.


----------



## Dustygoose (May 11, 2012)

Man Castle is right !!!  Wow, I'm in awe


----------



## mredburn (May 11, 2012)

Very nice  I like the stone. Something like that is impossible to build down here.  No snow...   What did you  have to do for permits? Down here you have to have at least one inspection every 6 months to keep the permit active.


----------



## GRadem (May 11, 2012)

mreburm.. just the original building permit.  We live in a very rural agricultural area.
The building inspector said he didn't need a blueprint but as long as I didn't draw the plans on toilet paper he was OK with it. I don't recall the building inspector ever even came out and I only needed an electrical inspector to come when I put the spray booth in.  I think the building permit was something like $50.. boy have times changed! Its great to live in the country.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 11, 2012)

Wow. The only thing I didn't see was the bed, where do you sleep?  I don't think I'd ever leave!


----------



## glycerine (May 11, 2012)

Wow, that is nothing short of amazing!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (May 11, 2012)

Only one word come to mind AWESOME


----------



## danrs (May 11, 2012)

Now I know what a man cave (castle) is like.


----------



## gimpy (May 11, 2012)

WOW !!  WOW !!  WOW  !!

Very nice, you have some very expensive and old machinery there


----------



## Wright (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful....... that is the word!!!


----------



## bluwolf (May 12, 2012)

Can I borrow that picture of the shop in the snow for my Christmas cards this year?

Mike


----------



## johncrane (May 12, 2012)

Well done Greg i love ya tools


----------



## Alzey (May 12, 2012)

WOW......One of your descendants will be able to say, "My grandfather's grandfather built this".  Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## GRadem (May 12, 2012)

Bluwolf.. Sure, you can use it for xmas cards


----------



## WWAtty (May 13, 2012)

That is one awesome shop with some great tools.  And what an idyllic location, too!  Nice job!


----------



## Papo (May 13, 2012)

Wait a second that is not a work shop!!That's a manufacturing plant if I ever saw one.All you need its Metal Stamping Press and couple of production lines with workers 
NICEEEEEEEEEEE ENJOY


----------



## RDH79 (May 13, 2012)

If I had a shop like that I would never leave.  I worked in a furniture factory for 19 years and we had machines just like that. Awesome shop


----------



## tim self (May 13, 2012)

WOW.  If ever I had shop envy, it'd be of yours.  Beautiful work BTW.


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 14, 2012)

Amazing.  Makes my basement look like a dungeon.  Very nice work there.  I can' believe the kitchen and living room.  Looks really good.  The exposed beams are really cool!


----------



## Haynie (May 14, 2012)

Not only does he build an amazing shop he happens to locate it in a thomas kinkade painting.  All that is needed is a small swirl of smoke coming from a chimney.  I am SO envious.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 15, 2012)

Stunning Greg. Simply flat out stunning!


----------



## Gilrock (May 15, 2012)

It didn't look like you had enough equipment to take up that whole building.  I assume you use the rest of the space to hold church services.


----------



## GRadem (May 15, 2012)

It is certainly a place of worship.. worship of tools, of free time, and all the potential of things that can be made.
But the rest of the space is for cars, bikes, and motorcycles, like a real garage!


----------

